# Perfect Horse



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 20, 2009)

Of the horses that you own Which one's are the most Perfect (or as close as you can get) in terms of conforamtion, AND which ones are the most perfect in terms of character. Post Pictures. please


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2009)

That is really tough, none of mine are perfect...its all a work in profess, but of them all...i believe Kitty is a wonderful example of a classic shetland filly and correct, she is most likely the nearest to perfect here...here is my little "angel"...hairy and dirty this fall. I showed her very lightly this past summer, she was in that yearling stage but has matured up nice over the winter and i am thrilled with her, cannot wait to take her out this spring...pictured below "natural" meaning no conditioning or special clipping..just out in the pasture.







On the flip side, as far as personality if all my horses had the personality as Royal does...it would be safe to say no one would ever leave. He is mr prince charming for sure. Sweet and silly at times, he thinks he is all that and more..very full of himself..to smart for his own good...i could go on. He has never had a bad day in the show ring..always right on and wanting to show..i love that



. I really think tries to impress and please me.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 20, 2009)

well there really is no such thing as a perfect horse but I guess one of the closest for us is our buckskin son of LK Buck Echo, COH Echo Express. He is a 29" stallion with straight legs and good overall conformation and of course the gorgeous "Buck Echo" head! He also has the best temperament I have ever seen in a stallion, he is an absolute sweet heart! Here he is strutting his stuff:


----------



## Ferin (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with both of the above posters. None of my horses are perfect, I don't believe there is such a thing as the perfect horse. But of all of mine I think From The Heart Center Stage (Fame) is the closest to perfect. She has nice overall conformation and I love her Arab head.















My horse with the most perfect personality is Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra). She is an extremely sweet mare with just the right amount of flair. Sierra loves to show and knows what I expect her to do in the showring. Everything has to be done on Sierra's terms and I really love that about her!



I like my horses to have that attitude and she definately does.


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 20, 2009)

My little Man Sam.

Sutherlin's Little Shazam.

Sorrel Splash Overo LWO NEGATIVE.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 21, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Hands down no question for me in terms of conformation.... Our stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" and "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane".[/SIZE]_

*"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*






*"I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane"* on the right side of photo next to full sister.






In terms of character there is no doubt that it's "Marystown Mercedes" he has the absolute SWEETEST disposition and he has passed that on to ALL of his offspring ....

*"Marystown Mercedes"*


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll bet everyone has a slightly different idea of the perfect horse, so here's my list. This is the actual list we used to select our minis, so they all meet these criteria.

1. Conformation - BALANCED, refined conformation, looking like a big horse in miniature. Not necessarily an Arabian - does not have to have the hookiest neck or the flattest croup, as long as shoulder is nicely laid back and hip has good length.

2. Movement is critical, but high action not required. Think warmblood, long strides, good hock action, good potential for CDEs. Suspension a plus, as is agility (able to turn on a dime) and the potential for versatility.

3. Temperament- sweet, in-your-pocket, and the more personality, the better (but not hot). Able to do halter obstacle and be handled by kids. Want intelligence too.

4. Bloodlines- very important for breeding stock. Rowdy, Blue Boy, Buckeroo, and/or GMB blood, National/World Champion/Reserve relatives. Dam side also very important, the more siblings and/or foals that can be seen and approved, the better.

5. Oh, yeah, must be a pinto and between 30-34", AMHA and AMHR registered too.

Using these criteria, we have selected a small herd that we are very happy with, but here is the one that is closest to OUR ideal: Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic (Princess): (her color is also "perfect" in my mind): She is also smart as a whip and extremely versatile.

Jumping & halter obstacle (photos by Ellen Leffingwell)











Driving:






Moving: (very short video)Short video

more photos on website (see link below)


----------



## Candice (Jan 21, 2009)

Again, as others have said, Not perfect but pretty close. I really like our stallion Marystowns Explosive Echo a son of Buck Echo. For being only 28.5" he is very refined and correct.






Temperment wise: Everyone here is wonderful but overall our new little guy Lucky4 Buckdeluxe Buckoro wins hands down. He's just a yearling and he is so sweet and gentle and so full of love with enough fire to balance it out, he is just wonderful!!!!






If this posted more than once, sorry, problem with pictures loading...


----------



## PAS Hercules (Jan 21, 2009)

Since I JUST got my first Mini, I am still learning about them, so I will have to submit my Big horse for my choice of my "perfect horse" ( conformation & Personality )

Spirit Thyme is a 6 y/o Arabian Stallion, he is very conformationally correct and he is athletic, beautiful and great minded ! He has excellent movement too 

Sweet enough for a 10 year old girl to sit on bareback at a show 






Conformationally correct






Athletic






and beautiful


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I would have to say Calvin. Hes about 27 inches tall in this picture.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 21, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> _[SIZE=12pt]Hands down no question for me in terms of conformation.... Our stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" and "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane".[/SIZE]__ _
> 
> _
> *"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"*_
> ...


I would just like to say that I know that there are no perfect horses, I was just asking for the one that YOU think is a s close to conforamtionally correct.

And Allure Ranch you have amazingly beautiful horses. GASP


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with the above posters that no horse is perfect. Every horse out there has some flaw. Of the 7 Mini's here, I own 4 of them. Out of my four, the one that I think is closest to perfect as far as conformation goes is my mare, *Norma Jean Baker*. She has got a refined, pretty head, straight legs, and a nice build. She's not perfect, but I think she's as close to perfect that I have. She doesnt have any major faults, and has done quite well for me as a Halter horse.
















As far as temperment/character goes, I dont even have to think twice. *Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too*. All my horses are kind. However, this mare is beyond kind. She truly loves people, and the more attention you give her, the happier she is. She so badly wants to please 100% of the time and wants to do everything right. I dont think she's got a mean bone in her, and is as happy as they come when you fuss over her. I got her late last spring and was able to get her shown once during the summer, and she LOVED the attention that came with it. The night before the show, I was doing last minute touch ups on her in the isle. When I was done, I went to bring her back to her stall and she did a donkey stance and was deadset on staying where the crossties were because she was so happy about being fussed over. She's now up and driving and I am looking forward to this show season with her, as she wants nothing more then to do everything right. I was bad about taking photo's this summer, so I dont have any good summer photo's of her, just winter ones




















~Jen~


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2009)

Jen -- I love seeing Treasure in your reply











As to my horses, I am very happy with the physical (and mental) qualities of my two stallions and ten mares / fillies. That's why they are my breeding animals and over the years, I've made tough changes and tried to look at the horses so carefully to be sure we are breeding for quality. Still, there are little things I would change about every horse I own if I had a magic wand.

That said, I do think my nicest physical example would be Destiny (below) who is co-owned by myself and Erica Killion. Destiny's given me countless reasons to be proud of him.

In terms of the best mind, again, they all have good minds but some are better than others. My gelding, Bacardi (below), is an "I'll do anything for my person" horse. He is about out of a story book when it comes to the heart in him and the head on him.

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*

2004 33" AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion -- co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion (halter) / National Grand Champion (driving) / Hall of Fame (halter)

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo









*[SIZE=12pt]Little King's BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a "Bacardi[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25" AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU")

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color... and My Favorite Horse


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 21, 2009)

MiniaturePrincess429 said:


> Allure Ranch said:
> 
> 
> > _[SIZE=12pt]Hands down no question for me in terms of conformation.... Our stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" and "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane".[/SIZE]__ _
> ...



_[SIZE=12pt]Well with that I'd have to say "Spirit". Thank you....[/SIZE]_


----------

